# Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks Deluxe [Solved]

## jlward4th

Hi all, I just got a new Logitech QuickCam for Notebooks Deluxe webcam and it took me a while to find the correct driver.  I finially figured it out and so to help anyone else with the same cam, it's spca5xx.  So make sure that you have Video 4 Linux support in your kernel:

```
CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m
```

Then do:

```
sudo emerge spca5xx spcaview
```

Then:

```
sudo modprobe spca5xx
```

Make sure you are in the video group:

```
grep video /etc/group
```

If so, test it:

```
spcaview
```

Hope that helps someone.

-James

----------

## hook

I'm thinking of buying that webcam as well and have one question: does the face tracking work in Linux as well?

----------

## jlward4th

 *hook wrote:*   

> I'm thinking of buying that webcam as well and have one question: does the face tracking work in Linux as well?

 

Not that I am aware of.

----------

## hook

hmmm ...How are you otherwise content with the webcam? Worth buying or would you suggest looking further?

----------

## hook

especially I'm concerned if it works in Kopete...

----------

## pmatos

I'm curious if the OP is happy with the webcam he bought. Are you?

----------

## CodAv

A friend bought this cam, and I was curious whether I could get it to work with Gentoo or not. Tried the spca5xx driver, which seems to work generally - the cam is detected properly, /dev/video0 exists. But when I run spcaview, it outputs some flags the cam supports, and then the system freezes completely (I have to press the reset button). Any suggestions?

dmesg output after connecting the cam:

```
usb 4-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3

usb 4-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060501/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: USB SPCA5XX camera found. Logitech Notebooks Deluxe Zc0302 + Hdcs2020

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060501/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_probe:5480] Camera type JPEG

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060501/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/zc3xx.h: [zc3xx_config:558] Find Sensor HV7131R(c)

/var/tmp/portage/spca5xx-20060501/work/spca5xx-20060501/drivers/usb/spca5xx.c: [spca5xx_getcapability:1765] maxw 640 maxh 480 minw 176 minh 144
```

----------

